# Shoreline Park



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Is the peir at Shoreline Park still open? I dont hear anyone say anything about it.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

It is. I've been there a couple of times (not fishing), and haven't ever seen anyone fishing on it, aside from the occasional cast netter. Most everyone on the pier was picnickers and boaters tied up.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Same observations of the pier; lots of use of the ramps though.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

I launch from shoreline daily. Wed morning last week about 4 am. I seen a yaker pull in a nice red. I see people wading out on the grass beds around shoreline then pier fishing. In the afternoon. People are casting nets off one side with others are getting line wet


----------

